# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  .....اگر نگران تاثیر معدل در کنکور 96 هستی.......بیکار نشین

## mpaarshin

سلام دوستان خوبین؟ چه خبرا؟ درسا خوب پیش میره؟

بچه ها یه زحمتی دارم واستون البته با خیلیا هماهنگ شده ولی خواستم تو انجمن هم بزارم تا وسعت بیشتری پیدا کنه.....
اینکاری که ازتون میخوام برای بعضیا جزو حواشی هستش و برای کسی مثل من خب خیلی مهم تره اما خواهشا جوری باشه که به درستون لطمه ای نزنه مرسی

نشر دریافت که پارسال واسه حق بچه ها خیلی زحمت کشیده بود امسال هم به نوعی به کمکمون اومده و مارو راهنمایی کرده تا تاثیر بیشتری رو مسئولینی که در نحوه تاثیر معدل چه مستقیم و چه غیر مستقیم تاثیر دارن بزاریم

شماره ها و راههای ارتباطی که میزارم رو خواهشن اگر واستون مهمه پیگیری کنین و با کمال احترام توضیح بدین که تاثیر قطعی یا همون تاثیر منفی در حق بچه ها جفاست دلیلاشم مشخصه اینکه سوالات لو میرن اینکه تقلب به شدت زیاده هممون تو حوزه دیدیم تقلب رو حتی خود من گزارش هم کردم مسئول گفت اشکال نداره حالا یکی دو نمره به جایی برنمیخوره هم امنیت سوالت بشدت پایینه و هم سیستم آموزشی خیلی ضعف داره مورد دیگه اینکه سطح سوالات نهایی نسبت به سطح سوالات کنکور اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست دیدین که امسال طرف با معدل بیست تاثیر مثبت تو رتبش لحاظ نشده بود این یعنی تراز نهایی بشدت پایین تر از کنکوره که با تاثیر قطعی همان معدل بیست هم رتبش بدتر میشه و از همه مهم تر چرا باید اصلا تاثیر قطعی باشه وقتی کنکور فعلا قابل حذف نیست؟؟؟ آیا میخوان شرط معدل بزارن؟؟

از شما خواهشمندیم با شماره ها و وبسایتها و صفحات مجازی مسئولین زیر ارتباط برقرار کنین و اینکه خواستتون باید در کمال احترام باشه این خیلی مهمه
خواهشن همت کنین و اگر آیندتون براتون مهمه دست بجنبونین مرسی



شماره اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هستش که تاثیر مستقیمی تو نحوه تاثیر معدل دارن ولی باید مواردی رو اصلاح کنیم طبق سایت نشر دریافت:

*۱- وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری (رئیس شورا)*
*دکتر محمد فرهادی*ارتباط از راه سایت دانشگاه:http://medicine.tums.ac.ir/default.aspx?p=3101&refresh=1
به سایت بالا میرین و در قشمت چپ سایت خواستتون رو مینویسین و میفرستین

وزیر بهداشت که صفحه اینستاگرامش در عکس هست و برین تو پیجش و آخرین عکس داخل پیجش مث بقیه بچه ها که کامنت گذاشتن شما هم بزارین اگه یکم کامنت هارو ببینید متوجه میشید چطوری باید بزارین

*۵- رئیس دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی*
*دکتر حمید میرزاده*ایمیل:   mirzadeh@aut.ac.irارتباط از راه سایت شخصی: سامانه ارتباط مستقیم با ریاست دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی - سامانه ارتباط مستقیم با ریاست دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
برین سایت بالا و عضو بشین وقتی نمیگیره وقتی عضو شدین از منو قسمت نامه جدید رو بزنین و خواستتون رو بگین سادست سوالی بود بپرسین ازم تلفن هم داره حتما زنگ بزنین: 44861799

*۶- رئیس دانشگاه پیام نور*
*دکتر علی اصغر رستمی ابوسعیدی*سایت دانشگاه: http://www.pnu.ac.ir/Portal/Home/
شماره تلفن دفتر ریاست: ۰۲۱۲۳۳۲۲۳۳۳رییس دانشگاه پیام نور یکی دیگه از اعضای شورا هستش و باید زنگ بزنین و خواستتون رو مطرح کنین و بگین که خواهشا به گوش رییس برسونن اگه تماسها بالا باشه حتما میرسونن پیغام رو

*۹- یکی از دو نفر از نمایندگان کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری به عنوان ناظر*
*سیدجواد ساداتی‌نژاد*
استان اصفهان/ حوزه‌ی کاشان و آران بیدگل
نشانی دفتر: کاشان– خیابان ۲۲بهمن- کوچه توحید ۱۶- کدپستی: ۸۷۱۴۷۹۸۹۳۳تلفن: ۵۵۴۵۲۰۰۴ — ۵۵۴۵۳۳۰۶ نشانی دفتر شهرستان آران و بیدگل: خیابان جمهوری اسلامی- نبش بهار هفتم- تلفن :۵۴۷۲۸۲۳۸
سایت:  http://drsadatinejad.comارتباط در سایت: http://drsadatinejad.com/%D8%AA%D9%8...-%D9%85%D8%A7/
کانال رسمی: https://telegram.me/drsadatisjپیام در تلگرام: @Piamha
https://telegram.me/Piamhaسامانه پیامکی:۵۰۰۰۲۰۱۶۰۰۸۴۳۳
اینستاگرام:  jsadatinejad

یکی از اعضای دیگر نماینده بالا هستن که حق رای ندارن البته اگر تلفنی میتونین که حتما اینکارو بکنین ولی از هر راه دیگه ای تونستین اقدام کنین حتما

بقیه هم اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هستن که نظر من اینه که خیلی ربطی به تاثیر پیدا نمیکنن ولی بچه های دیگه موافقن که باهاشون تماس بگیریم و خواستمون رو مطرح کنیم همینطور دریافت هم اطلاعات تماسیشون رو گذاشته...به اعضای کمیسیون آموزش تلفن زدن واجب تره تا راههای ارتباطی دیگه





بچه ها خواهشن با نهایت احترام باشه و خواسته های منطقی باشه همونایی که بالا گفتم اگر سوالی هم بود پیغام بدین.

----------


## last shot

دوست گرامی هیچ کدوم از بچه های کنکوری با رتبه تاپ وقتشون و امیدشون رو صرف این کارها نکردند.اونها بیشتر تلاش کردند.تلاش تلاش

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوست گرامی هیچ کدوم از بچه های کنکوری با رتبه تاپ وقتشون و امیدشون رو صرف این کارها نکردند.اونها بیشتر تلاش کردند.تلاش تلاش


چرا بودن رتبه 137 کشوری امسال دوست خود بنده فروردین همش درگیر مجلس بوده حالا منم نگفتم از درستون بزنین گفتم در کنارش وقت داشتین

----------


## last shot

شما اگر واقعا به فکر عدالت و ......هستید کلا تلاش میکردید تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه تا خانواده ها اینقدر روح و روانشون رو درگیر معدل و بعدش تاثیر معدل و بعدش کنکور و بعدترش نتیجه کنکور وابسته به معدل  نکنند.الان میگید تاثیر مثبت بشه ؟ که چی بشه چند نفر با رتبه خوب امسال تاثیر مثبت داشتند؟ دوستتون که رتبه 137 بوده معدل خوبی نداشته والا برای بچه های مردم راه نییفتاده بره مجلس.میگید نهایی تقلب شده بعد درخواست تاثیر مثبت دارید؟؟عدالت یعنی وقتی مدرکی برای موضوع وجود داره کلا جلو تاثیر معدل نهایی گرفته بشه نه اینکه مثبت بشه.

----------


## dorsa20

خداقوت :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما اگر واقعا به فکر عدالت و ......هستید کلا تلاش میکردید تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه تا خانواده ها اینقدر روح و روانشون رو درگیر معدل و بعدش تاثیر معدل و بعدش کنکور و بعدترش نتیجه کنکور وابسته به معدل  نکنند.الان میگید تاثیر مثبت بشه ؟ که چی بشه چند نفر با رتبه خوب امسال تاثیر مثبت داشتند؟ دوستتون که رتبه 137 بوده معدل خوبی نداشته والا برای بچه های مردم راه نییفتاده بره مجلس.میگید نهایی تقلب شده بعد درخواست تاثیر مثبت دارید؟؟عدالت یعنی وقتی مدرکی برای موضوع وجود داره کلا جلو تاثیر معدل نهایی گرفته بشه نه اینکه مثبت بشه.


بله دوست عزیز ما هم صحبتمون همینه شما در جریان نیستی ما میگیم تاثیر باید برداشته شه چون نهایی تقلب هست ولی سازمان سنجش به ما میگه که تاثیر معدل مصوب مجلسه میگیم خب حالا حداقل مثبتش کنین
تاثیر مثبت امسال به نفع خیلیا شد

----------


## Dayi javad

> شما اگر واقعا به فکر عدالت و ......هستید کلا تلاش میکردید تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه تا خانواده ها اینقدر روح و روانشون رو درگیر معدل و بعدش تاثیر معدل و بعدش کنکور و بعدترش نتیجه کنکور وابسته به معدل  نکنند.الان میگید تاثیر مثبت بشه ؟ که چی بشه چند نفر با رتبه خوب امسال تاثیر مثبت داشتند؟ دوستتون که رتبه 137 بوده معدل خوبی نداشته والا برای بچه های مردم راه نییفتاده بره مجلس.میگید نهایی تقلب شده بعد درخواست تاثیر مثبت دارید؟؟عدالت یعنی وقتی مدرکی برای موضوع وجود داره کلا جلو تاثیر معدل نهایی گرفته بشه نه اینکه مثبت بشه.


 :Yahoo (110):  تاثیر مثبت میدونیی چیه ؟

----------


## dorsa20

> تاثیر مثبت میدونیی چیه ؟


تاثیر + با حذف هیچ فرقی برا معدل بالاها نداشت ..هیچ فرقی ..نقل هم نگیرید الان اعصاب ندارم بر میگردم ی چی میگم بعد بهتون بر میخوره....تمام :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mpaarshin

> تاثیر + با حذف هیچ فرقی برا معدل بالاها نداشت ..هیچ فرقی ..نقل هم نگیرید الان اعصاب ندارم بر میگردم ی چی میگم بعد بهتون بر میخوره....تمام


لطفا بحث راه نندازین همه میدونن تاثیر مثبت به نفع خیلیا شد
بحثم راه نندازین مرسی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## last shot

> تاثیر مثبت میدونیی چیه ؟


سوال یک میلیون دلاری که میگن اینه!
وقتی استارتر دم از عدالت میزنه جوابش اینه والا خوب میدونیم یعنی چی.من میگم اگر میخواید چیزی به نفعتون تمام بشه اینجوری اون رو از همه نظر پاک نشون ندید .

----------


## dorsa20

> شما دوس داشتین امسال تاثیر داشته باشه یا نه؟



تاثیری که قبلا بود یعنی منفی هم درش اثر داشت اون باید می بود

----------


## Kosar.mojadam

کاشکی مثبت باشه😏😏😏

----------


## dorsa20

> لطفا بحث راه نندازین همه میدونن تاثیر مثبت به نفع خیلیا شد
> بحثم راه نندازین مرسی



ازونجایی که سابق خیلی با شما بحث کردم اما شما مرغتون کلا پا نداره باشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Alireza23

من خودم سخت دارم درس میخونم ولی خب معدل باید مثبت بشه یا حذف چون اگه نشه نتیجه نمیگیرم
آقا بخدا پول ترمیم هم ندارم هردرسی25 تومن از کجا بیارم خب؟
به خاطر همینم رفتم واسه همه نماینده ها پیغام گذاشتم
شمام انجام بدید فوقش بشه 20 دقیقه ک رتبه شمارو جابجا نمیکنه!!!!
اگه واستون مهمه برید پیغام بزارید

----------


## Alireza23

من خودم سخت دارم درس میخونم ولی خب معدل باید مثبت بشه یا حذف چون اگه نشه نتیجه نمیگیرم
آقا بخدا پول ترمیم هم ندارم هردرسی25 تومن از کجا بیارم خب؟
به خاطر همینم رفتم واسه همه نماینده ها پیغام گذاشتم
شمام انجام بدید فوقش بشه 20 دقیقه ک رتبه شمارو جابجا نمیکنه!!!!
اگه واستون مهمه برید پیغام بزارید

----------


## Dayi javad

> تاثیر + با حذف هیچ فرقی برا معدل بالاها نداشت ..هیچ فرقی ..نقل هم نگیرید الان اعصاب ندارم بر میگردم ی چی میگم بعد بهتون بر میخوره....تمام



چ خشن !
من برام هیچ فرقی نمیکنه تاثیر چ جور باش ( ینی امسال مهم نیس ) معدلمم 14 !

 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## dorsa20

> خب شما ینی حاضر بودین که واسه بالارفتن خودتون،خیلیا زمین بخورن؟آره؟راضی بودین؟



نه ......حاضر به این نبودم اما اعتقاد دارم که هرکس خب اندازه تلاشش نتیجه میگیره.... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mpaarshin

> من خودم سخت دارم درس میخونم ولی خب معدل باید مثبت بشه یا حذف چون اگه نشه نتیجه نمیگیرم
> آقا بخدا پول ترمیم هم ندارم هردرسی25 تومن از کجا بیارم خب؟
> به خاطر همینم رفتم واسه همه نماینده ها پیغام گذاشتم
> شمام انجام بدید فوقش بشه 20 دقیقه ک رتبه شمارو جابجا نمیکنه!!!!
> اگه واستون مهمه برید پیغام بزارید


احسنت به بقیه هم بگین لطفا

----------


## Dayi javad

> من خودم سخت دارم درس میخونم ولی خب معدل باید مثبت بشه یا حذف چون اگه نشه نتیجه نمیگیرم
> آقا بخدا پول ترمیم هم ندارم هردرسی25 تومن از کجا بیارم خب؟
> به خاطر همینم رفتم واسه همه نماینده ها پیغام گذاشتم
> شمام انجام بدید فوقش بشه 20 دقیقه ک رتبه شمارو جابجا نمیکنه!!!!
> اگه واستون مهمه برید پیغام بزارید


داداش پول 20 جلسه باشگاه دیگ  :Yahoo (110): !

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه ......حاضر به این نبودم اما اعتقاد دارم که هرکس خب اندازه تلاشش نتیجه میگیره....


و اینکه هرچقدر تلاش کنی نرسی هم عین باتلاقی میمونه که هی دست و پا میزنی و بیشتر میری داخلش
چه ربطی داشت اصلن تشبیهم؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4):  به هرحال عذابیه تاثیر قطعی

----------


## last shot

> بله دوست عزیز ما هم صحبتمون همینه شما در جریان نیستی ما میگیم تاثیر باید برداشته شه چون نهایی تقلب هست ولی سازمان سنجش به ما میگه که تاثیر معدل مصوب مجلسه میگیم خب حالا حداقل مثبتش کنین
> تاثیر مثبت امسال به نفع خیلیا شد


شما فرض کنید رفتید سفر ماشین شاسی بلند سوار هستید یک سنگ وسط راه باشه منطق شما میگه راحت از روش رد شید بدون اینکه بزنیدش کنار چون الان مشکلی برای شما ایجاد نمیکنه  اما کار درست اینه که پیاده بشید اون رو کامل بزنیدش کنار از کجا معلوم شاید برای برگشت دیگه با شاسی بلند نباشید.

----------


## dorsa20

> و اینکه هرچقدر تلاش کنی نرسی هم عین باتلاقی میمونه که هی دست و پا میزنی و بیشتر میری داخلش
> چه ربطی داشت اصلن تشبیهم؟؟؟  به هرحال عذابیه تاثیر قطعی


باشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (1): اصن هر چی شما و همراهانتون بگن :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما فرض کنید رفتید سفر ماشین شاسی بلند سوار هستید یک سنگ وسط راه باشه منطق شما میگه راحت از روش رد شید بدون اینکه بزنیدش کنار چون الان مشکلی برای شما ایجاد نمیکنه  اما کار درست اینه که پیاده بشید اون رو کامل بزنیدش کنار از کجا معلوم شاید برای برگشت دیگه با شاسی بلند نباشید.


بابا ما که از خدامونه قانون تاثیر کلا برداشته شه چون شیوه نامش از نظر خیلیا اشتباهه مثلا همین امنیت سوالا و سطح پایین سوالات نهایی و ازین حرفا
ولی زورمون به مجلس نمیرسه مجلس اینو تصویب کرده زورمون به اون نمیرسه اینه مشکل

----------


## Alireza23

> داداش پول 20 جلسه باشگاه دیگ !


اینجور نیس ک تومیگی 
خیلی شاه کار کنم پول قلم چی رو بدم ترمیم ک دیگه هیچ!
حالام الکی بحث نکنید اگه دلتونه مثبت باشه خب برید پیغام بنویسید اگه هم نه خب دیگه انرژی منفی ندید.پول میدن بهتون واسه این کار؟
کلا اینم بگم خیلی بعیده منفی بشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> باشهاصن هر چی شما و همراهانتون بگن


مرسی ایشالا دانشگاه خوش بگذره

----------


## Dayi javad

> اینجور نیس ک تومیگی 
> خیلی شاه کار کنم پول قلم چی رو بدم ترمیم ک دیگه هیچ!
> حالام الکی بحث نکنید اگه دلتونه مثبت باشه خب برید پیغام بنویسید اگه هم نه خب دیگه انرژی منفی ندید.پول میدن بهتون واسه این کار؟
> کلا اینم بگم خیلی بعیده منفی بشه


 :Yahoo (110): 
من کسیم ک کل زندگیمو پای این تاثیر معدل ب فنا دادم ! 

از دیپلم مجدد از کنکور مجدد و ..... !!

----------


## dorsa20

> من دوستم سال سوم،تو دوران امتحانات نهاییش،برادرش تو دریای شمال غرق شد و مرد
> 
> دیگه هیچی نمیگم
> التماس تفکر


البته که استثنا هم هست...

----------


## last shot

> بابا ما که از خدامونه قانون تاثیر کلا برداشته شه چون شیوه نامش از نظر خیلیا اشتباهه مثلا همین امنیت سوالا و سطح پایین سوالات نهایی و ازین حرفا
> ولی زورمون به مجلس نمیرسه مجلس اینو تصویب کرده زورمون به اون نمیرسه اینه مشکل


مگه مجلس خداست؟؟ اینجوری نیست که هر قانونی تصویب بشه دیگه نشه در اون تغییری ایجاد کرد.این همه قانون لغو میکنند یا تبصره اضافه میکنند نباید که راحتترین راه رو رفت تا دوباره سال بعد ملت درگیر معدل بشن این دندون کرم خورده رو باید کند.شما نمیخواید این کار رو بکنید چون راه آسونتری هست اما این راه به نفع همه نیست.میدونم متوجه منظورم شدید اما مجلس هم میدونه چه اشتباهی کرده که معدل رو وارد کنکور کرد.باید یک جایی تموم بشه.والا مدام معدل  ترمیم معدل ترمیم معدل ترمیم خواهیم داشت.

----------


## mpaarshin

> مگه مجلس خداست؟؟ اینجوری نیست که هر قانونی تصویب بشه دیگه نشه در اون تغییری ایجاد کرد.این همه قانون لغو میکنند یا تبصره اضافه میکنند نباید که راحتترین راه رو رفت تا دوباره سال بعد ملت درگیر معدل بشن این دندون کرم خورده رو باید کند.شما نمیخواید این کار رو بکنید چون راه آسونتری هست اما این راه به نفع همه نیست.میدونم متوجه منظورم شدید اما مجلس هم میدونه چه اشتباهی کرده که معدل رو وارد کنکور کرد.باید یک جایی تموم بشه.والا مدام معدل  ترمیم معدل ترمیم معدل ترمیم خواهیم داشت.


خب الان شما خودت پایه ای اقدامی کنی؟ یا فقط باید ما بکنیم؟

----------


## last shot

> من کسیم ک کل زندگیمو پای این تاثیر معدل ب فنا دادم ! 
> 
> از دیپلم مجدد از کنکور مجدد و ..... !!


خب خودتون بگید اگر میتونستید برای حذف کامل معدل رای میدادید یا تاثیر مثبتی که هر سال ممکنه بشه منفی؟

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها تورو خدا کل کل اگر دارین بزارین تو پی وی این تاپیک اصلا نباید بسته شه

----------


## Dayi javad

> خب خودتون بگید اگر میتونستید برای حذف کامل معدل رای میدادید یا تاثیر مثبتی که هر سال ممکنه بشه منفی؟


من رای ب نابودی آموزش پرورش ایران رای میدادم تا دیگ نتونن با عمر ی عده جوون بدبخت بازی کنن!

زمانی ک من تو روستا دیپلم گرفتم هیشکی نگفت تاثیر معدل ینی چی ! چ میدونستیم چیه ! بالاترین معدل کلاس من شدم اونم با نمره 14 !

خیلی های دیگ هم تو کل ایران بودن ک همیطور بودن ! معلم ریاضی میومد زیست درس میداد ! زیست زبان درس میداد و .... ! این نظام آموزشی ب کلی باید نابود بشه !

----------


## last shot

> خب الان شما خودت پایه ای اقدامی کنی؟ یا فقط باید ما بکنیم؟


من  برای دیوان عدالت اداری نامه نوشتم  چند بار فرم پر کردم  اما بهم گفتن تا وکیل حرفه ای در کار نباشه این کار فایده نداره چون باید مدرکی از تقلب نهایی و چهارم و همچنین بی ارزش بودن (یا همون بد تاثیر بودن)معدل در کنکورهای اخیر ارایه بشه.تک نفره نمیشه حذفش کرد :Yahoo (110): .اما وکیل حرفه ای در این مورد میدونید یعنی چقدر پول؟فقط وکیل موسسه ای مثل دریافت و فار و...میتونن کمک کنند که دلشون یکم برای ما کنکوریها به درد اومده.واسه همین میگم از این موقعیت استفاده کنیم کار رو اصولی انجام بدیم تا شر معدل کنده بشه.الان که دریافت و.. کمک میکنند.

----------


## last shot

> من رای ب نابودی آموزش پرورش ایران رای میدادم تا دیگ نتونن با عمر ی عده جوون بدبخت بازی کنن!
> 
> زمانی ک من تو روستا دیپلم گرفتم هیشکی نگفت تاثیر معدل ینی چی ! چ میدونستیم چیه ! بالاترین معدل کلاس من شدم اونم با نمره 14 !
> 
> خیلی های دیگ هم تو کل ایران بودن ک همیطور بودن ! معلم ریاضی میومد زیست درس میداد ! زیست زبان درس میداد و .... ! این نظام آموزشی ب کلی باید نابود بشه !



بدبختی دقیقا همینه شما باید موافق حذف باشی تا اینجوری روی توان درسیتون در کنکور حساب بشه نه اینکه کنار دستیتون با امکانات  فلان یا نه با تقلب معدلش 20 باشه رتبش از شما بهتر بشه این درده درد

----------


## last shot

با اجازه حالم بد بود بدتر شد .زخم جوش خورده رو نباید نیشتر زد.
لطفا دیگه نقل نگیرید.ممنون

----------


## tabrizcity

*خب در کل یه نیم ساعتی وقت میبره روزانه 1 دقیقه وقت بزاری در عرض یه ماه تموم میشه پس ضرری نداره*

----------


## soheil-020

بعضیا چرا در مقابل فهمیدن مقاومت میکنند  :Yahoo (110):  تاثیر قطعی ظلمه ظلممممم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## soheil-020

جالب اینجاست که معدل بالاها و اقازاده ها که نمره مفتی گرفتن بیشتر از معدل پایین ها نگران هستند و دغدغه دارند  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

بچه های پارسال یه چیزی دیگه بودن امسالیا عمرا بتونن کاری بکنن :Yahoo (4): 
اینو گفتم یکم تحریک بشید یه کاری بکنید اصل کارو باید بچه های تهران دست بگیرن

----------


## ThunderX13

تاثیر قطعی قیافه خوبی داره ولی با شرایط کنونی برگزاری امتحانات ظلم بزرگیه همون بالا پایین شدن مصحح ها خودش کلیه
به علاوه تاثیر قطعی شانس آخر رو هم از بین میبره خود من نمونه بارز نقص این سیستمم با معدل 17 و خورده ای رتبه خوبی اوردم اگه این تاثیر قطعی میشد کلام پس معرکه بود

----------


## ata.beheshti

يا خدا باز شروع شد 😕...امسال معلومع مثبته ديع...بخاطر تاثير از وقت درست بزن بعد اونيم كه اهميتتي نميده ازم بزنه جلو....😕

----------


## DR.MAM

> يا خدا باز شروع شد ...امسال معلومع مثبته ديع...بخاطر تاثير از وقت درست بزن بعد اونيم كه اهميتتي نميده ازم بزنه جلو....


  از کجا همچین اطمینان 100 درصدی داری عطا؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> از کجا همچین اطمینان 100 درصدی داری عطا؟


اين همه اعتراضات تو كنكور ٩٤....افشا شدن تقلب هاي نهايي امسال تو اخبار...٩٥مثبت كردن شرايط براي ٩٦ هم همينه تغيير بكنه ميزان درصدش تغيير ميكنه ماهيت تاثير مثبت ميمونه ....با چ عقل درستي بايد ٩٦ قطعي شه نميدونم...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

مرسی از اطلاع رسانیتون، من به اونایی که شماره موبایلشونو نوشتین اس ام اس دادم، امیدوارم یک بار برای همیشه تصمیم قطعی رو بگیرنو تاثیر مثبت رو تصویب کنن و انقد همه مونو دچار نشخوار فکری نکن، خسته شدیم همه مون...

----------


## ata.beheshti

> آره حقیقتشو بخوایی دلیلات خیلی خوبه و درست
> 
> اما میترسم یکم چون اینجا ایرانه و همه چی ممکنه


ببين كار استارتر قابل تقديره و ايشون و بعضي از دوستان هم مث ايشون در امر مقابله و مبارزه با تاثير قطعي فعال بودن ولي خوب اين كار تضمين ١٠٠درصدي به هيچ يك از كنكوريا نميده و ممكنه قسمت بزرگي از ذهنشونو اشغال كنه...بخاطر همينه كه من ميگم حرص و جوش زيادي نزنين و بايد ما خودمون درصد خوبي جم كنيم بذاريم جيبمون تا روز كنكور به دادمون برسه....ولي بازم ميگم هيچوخ اينا نميان امسالو قطعي كنن حالا ببينين

----------


## Azadi

استارتر جان؛ تلاش شما واقعا جای تقدیر داره که این همه دارین زحمت میکشین. ولی خدایی خودت بگو چرا این همه مدت پشت کنکور موندی؟ اصلا پشت کنکوری هستی یا برای رضای خدا داری تلاش میکنی؟ اگه پشت کنکوری هستی تنها دلیلی که باز هم پشت کنکور میمونی بخاطر این معدل لعنتیه؟ مگه چقدر تاثیر داره؟ این نشون میده که شما خودتم احتمالا درس نمیخونی اصلا. چون اگه کاری به تاثیر معدل و این چرت و پرتا نداشتی و امسال رو (یا همه‌ی سال های قبلی رو) بدون توجه به اینا *کار خودت* رو میکردی، با توجه به مثبت شدن تاثیر در کنکور 95، الان باید خوشحال و خندان میرفتی دنبال دانشگاهت. ولی....

----------


## hadi 210060

هیچ وقت کسانی رو که باعث شدن تاثیر قطعی برداشته بشه نمیبخشم . ایندمو خراب کردن . کلی جون کندم تا معدلم 19.62 شد حالا به خاطر یه عده درس نخون که گشادیشون میومده سال سوم درس بخونن باید تاثیر مثبت شه . ازتون نمیگذرم . ایشالا یه روزی نتیجشو ببینید

----------


## morteza20

> ببین مرتضی جان اون فارغ التحصیلا رو نمیشه کاریش کرد چون همه آدما حق ادامه تحصیل تو رشته دلخواهشونو دارن و خب کسی هم نمیتونه مانعشون بشه


پس هزینه انصراف از دانشگاه رو زیاد کنن مثلا 50 میلیون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

بکشید بیرون خواهشا ... برید درستون رو بخونید ...
امسال معدل دست سنجشه پارسال دست مجلس بود زنگ زدیم اس ام اس دادیم و ... الان سنجش هرچی بگه همونه .نماینده چیکار کنه ؟؟
سنجش هم تا حالا با اون نظر سنجی قبل کنکور فهمیده چه خبره ...

----------


## Divergent

الان من با معدل سوم 19 و پیش 17.48 باید نگران باشم؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Divergent

می کشمشون  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Divergent

من فقط زیرگروه زمین شناسی و اقیانوس شناسیم تاثیر داشت :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Divergent

> میشه زیرگروه چند دقیقا؟


سه فک کنم  :Yahoo (35):  یادم نیست

----------


## Divergent

تاثیر 99 درصدم بشه من نمیرم ترمیم ..  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mojgan*M

> الان من با معدل سوم 19 و پیش 17.48 باید نگران باشم؟


با معدل سوم 17 هم دیدم تاثیر مثبت داشته
شما فقط درستو خوب بخون
مام پارسال زیاد رفتیم توحاشیه ک نتیجش شد این

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> با معدل سوم 17 هم دیدم تاثیر مثبت داشته
> شما فقط درستو خوب بخون
> مام پارسال زیاد رفتیم توحاشیه ک نتیجش شد این


من معدلم 18.5 شد تو هیچ کدوم از زیرشاخه ها تاثیر نداشت!!!!!

----------


## Mojgan*M

> من معدلم 18.5 شد تو هیچ کدوم از زیرشاخه ها تاثیر نداشت!!!!!


اونی ک من کارنامشو دیدم داشت دیگه از بقیه خبر ندارم
الانم که تاثیر مثبته اونا ک کم شدن جا واسه نگرانی نداره خب باید بخونن اینافقط وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## _fatemeh_

تاثیر مثبت به نفع همه است چرا بعضیا نمیخوان اینو بفهمن؟؟؟
به احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبت میمونه چون خیلی مسخره است 94 قطعی 95 مثبت 96 قطعی یعنی چی خب!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sara prs

> چون هنوز پی نبردن باشه  که حتی معدل 20 هم واسشون تاثیر منفی داره چون اگه تاثیر مثبت داشت،
> امسال این معدل بیستای ما تاثیردار میشدن نه این که واسشون بزنه فاقد تاثیر


من امسال تمام درسام واسم تاثیز مثبت داشت هم پیش هم پایه...بدون تاثیرم نداشتم این ینی اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه به نفعمه.
معدلمم   20تمام نبود.بالا 19 بود ولی 20 نبود
ولی + واسه معدل های بالا ینی هیچی 
هیچ کدوم از دوستامم نبودن که معدلشون بالای 19 باشه و واسشون بزنه فاقد تاثیر...حتی کسانی که رتبشون زیر 3000بود

----------


## Sara prs

> سارا خانوم کاشکی حداقل میگفتین که رتبتون چند شد...


حدود 7000 البته منطقه1

----------


## am2175

سلام توروخداااا یکی سوال منو جواب بده ببینین الان رتبه های برتر تقریبا زیر 700 کشوری حتی با معدل بیست تاثیر ندادن چون تراز نهایی کمتر از کنکورشون بوده این موصوع حقیقت داره؟

----------


## am2175

خب پس من بلانسبت شما مث خر میخونم که اصن به مثبت فکر نکنم دیگه

----------


## am2175

اره

----------


## mpaarshin

> هیچ وقت کسانی رو که باعث شدن تاثیر قطعی برداشته بشه نمیبخشم . ایندمو خراب کردن . کلی جون کندم تا معدلم 19.62 شد حالا به خاطر یه عده درس نخون که گشادیشون میومده سال سوم درس بخونن باید تاثیر مثبت شه . ازتون نمیگذرم . ایشالا یه روزی نتیجشو ببینید


انقدر با امثال شما پارسال کلنجار رفتیم....شما واسه تاثیر معدل درس میخونی دیگه؟ نمیدونم چرا نمیخواین متوجه بشین که اگر تاثیر قطعی بود رتبتون الان بدتر میشد همین معدل شما تو سیستم آموزش و پرورش رتبش بالای 7 هزاره خب اگه تاثیر میدادن رتبتون بدتر میشد دیگه البته نمیدونم رتبت چند شد ولی به نظر میاد زیر هزار شده باشی
مورد دیگه اینکه انسان تو طول زندگیش نقطه تحولاتی داره بعضیا اره خوب درس نخوندن یا مشکلاتی پیش اومده یا اینکه زمینه خوبی نداشتن یا حتی امکاناتشون نداشتن نمراتشون بد شده حالا بعد از سالی متحول شدن و میخوان تلاش کنن و زندگیشون رو عوض کنن از نظر شما حقی ندارن نه؟ چون سال سوم خوب نخونده تا اخر عمر نباید به اون چیزی که میخواد برسه؟ شما و امثال کسایی که تشکر میزنن زیر پستت فقط خودتون رو میبینین و آدمای خودخواهی هستین توصیه میکنم نظر جمع رو ببینین نه خودتون و دست از خودخواهی و تکبر بردارین

اینم یه مورد که ثابت میکنه معدل شخصیت و اعتبار طرف رو تعیین نمیکنه اینکه همه کسایی که معدل پایین دارن بدبخت و درس نخون و تنبلن و هرکی معدل بالا داره خدای هوش و ذکاوته چه معدل بالاهایی که رتبشون به بی نهایت میل میکنه و چه معدل پایینایی که رتبشون مثل ایشون میشه البته باید اینم بگم که این شخص بخاطر امثال شما به اهدافش نرسیده و بجای اینکه رتبه دو رقمی کشوری شه و سهمیه بنیاد ملی نخبگان داشته باشه رتبش به 500 رسیده این جفاست

----------


## mpaarshin

> استارتر جان؛ تلاش شما واقعا جای تقدیر داره که این همه دارین زحمت میکشین. ولی خدایی خودت بگو چرا این همه مدت پشت کنکور موندی؟ اصلا پشت کنکوری هستی یا برای رضای خدا داری تلاش میکنی؟ اگه پشت کنکوری هستی تنها دلیلی که باز هم پشت کنکور میمونی بخاطر این معدل لعنتیه؟ مگه چقدر تاثیر داره؟ این نشون میده که شما خودتم احتمالا درس نمیخونی اصلا. چون اگه کاری به تاثیر معدل و این چرت و پرتا نداشتی و امسال رو (یا همه‌ی سال های قبلی رو) بدون توجه به اینا *کار خودت* رو میکردی، با توجه به مثبت شدن تاثیر در کنکور 95، الان باید خوشحال و خندان میرفتی دنبال دانشگاهت. ولی....


نمیدونم به چه حقی میتونی درباره آدم قضاوت کنی داستان من مفصله و نیازیم ندارم به شما اثبات کنم و توضیح بدم شما بهتره به فکر خودت باشی دوست عزیز معدل خیلی تاثیر داره وقتی رتبه منو 5 هزارتا میاره روش یعنی تاثیر فاجعست ولی به فکر خودت باش دوست من

----------


## mammadahmadi1

تاثیر قطعی ظلمه ظلم
منتهی کی خبر رسمیش میاد تاثیر جطوریه؟

----------


## mammadahmadi1

> طبق گفته عمادی،تا پایان شهریور خبرش رسما اعلام میشه


خب اگه آخر شهریور اعلام شد و بعد باز عوضش کردن تکلیف چیه؟

----------


## Azadi

> نمیدونم به چه حقی میتونی درباره آدم قضاوت کنی داستان من مفصله و نیازیم ندارم به شما اثبات کنم و توضیح بدم شما بهتره به فکر خودت باشی دوست عزیز معدل خیلی تاثیر داره وقتی رتبه منو 5 هزارتا میاره روش یعنی تاثیر فاجعست ولی به فکر خودت باش دوست من


شما خودت رو باید بعد این همه مدت به خودت ثابت کنی نه کس دیگه. بنده هم اصلا برام مهم نیست که بدونم داستانت چی هست. با توجه به این همه تلاشی که تو این همه مدت ازت دیدم (با اینکه حداقل تو اون ساعات از روز که اینجا بودی میتونستی جور بهتری از وقت استفاده کنی.) چنین حرفی زدم.
بله منم به فکر خودم هستم، خیالت راحت. ولی ترجیح میدم از چند هفته بعد وقتی تو دانشکده مکانیک دانشگاه تهران هستم برای شما هم آرزوی موفقیت کنم شاید امسال سال شما باشه...

----------


## sahaaaaaar

یکی به ما بگه 18.5 بده یا خوب؟ بهتره بریم ترمیم یا نه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> یکی به ما بگه 18.5 بده یا خوب؟ بهتره بریم ترمیم یا نه؟


بستگی به رتبتون داره و نحوه تاثیر
نمرات ترمیم رو شهریور میرفتین بهتر بود دی شاید تاثیر ندن

----------


## zn.d

> تاثیر + با حذف هیچ فرقی برا معدل بالاها نداشت ..هیچ فرقی ..نقل هم نگیرید الان اعصاب ندارم بر میگردم ی چی میگم بعد بهتون بر میخوره....تمام


من دیدم کارنامه های دوستام رو معدلاشون بالا بود،ولی رتبه شون خوب نبود،بازم بدون تاثیر مثبت بود،دقیقا باهات موافقم

----------


## mpaarshin

> من دیدم کارنامه های دوستام رو معدلاشون بالا بود،ولی رتبه شون خوب نبود،بازم بدون تاثیر مثبت بود،دقیقا باهات موافقم


چون تاثیر قطعی رتبشون رو بدتر میکرد یعنی همینم نمیشدن

----------


## zn.d

> چون تاثیر قطعی رتبشون رو بدتر میکرد یعنی همینم نمیشدن


پس تاثیر مثبت به نفع همه هست

----------


## zn.d

> چون تاثیر قطعی رتبشون رو بدتر میکرد یعنی همینم نمیشدن


پس تاثیر مثبت به نفع همه هست

----------


## Azadi

> الان خیلی خوشالی که مثلا داری میری مکانیک تهران؟!؟
> خودتم خوب میدونی که این رشته های ریاضی دیگه تقریبا دارن ارزششونو از دست میدن و بیشتریا هم ازین
> رشته ها دارن کوچ میکنن میان به سمت رشته های تجربی...تو همین انجمنم زیاد داریم که طرف 
> فوق لیسانس مکانیک داره اما داره میخونه به امید اینکه شاید تو کنکور 96 بتونه پزشکی قبول بشه
> در کل اینارو گفتم که به این مکانیک تهرانتم ننازی
> 
> همین آقایی که بهش امروز تیکه انداختی،مطمئن باش یه روزی به یه جایی میرسه که تو و امسال تو،حتی 
> به گردش هم نمیرسید و باید برید دفتر کارشو تی بکشید.
> 
> ...


این چه صیغه ایه که نقل نگیرید؟ طرف بر میداره چرت و پرتای خودشو میگه آخر نفر مقابلشو میخواد خلع سلاح کنه میگه نقل نگیرید! میخواستی خودت جوابمو ندی، اگه دادی پس جواب خودتو هم بگیر. لازم هم نیست جواب بدی. 
باقی حرفات رو جواب نمیدم چون اصلا ارزشی برام نداره، ولی جهت روشن شدن موضوع برات میگم که من هدفم تیکه انداختن به رفیقت نبود. خود دوست شما برگشت گفت شما به فکر خودت باش منم میخواستم روشنش کنم که من به فکر خودم هستم لازم نیست یادآوری کنن ایشون. در ثانی مثل اینکه خاک دانشگاه تهران خیلی مقدسه واسه شما تجربیا، با خودم گفتم از اونجا براتون یه دعایی بخونم. وگرنه پزشکی تهرانشم نازیدن نداره والا. (حالا واسه تو شاید داشته باشه.)
در ادامه حرفی هم که زدی بگم خدمتت که نگران من نباش عزیزم. من اگه نیاز به پول داشتم واسه خودم فکر دیگه ای میکردم. (باز نیای بگی طرف پول باباشو به رخ ما کشید!) «صرفا جهت اطلاع»

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام...

راستش تردید داشتم پست بذارم...

ولی وقتی کامنت آقا جواد رو خوندم خیلی ناراحت شدم...

امیدوارم باتلاشتون معدلتون جبران بشه وامسال حتما به هدفتون برسین.

بله واقعا شرایط تحصیل دانش آموزان باهم خیلی فرق میکنه...

منم با نظر استارتر محترم موافق هستم.
باوجوداینکه معدلم ۲۰هستش، (فقط خواهش میکنم باز برخی از دوستان تصورنکن من درحال پز دادن هستم!!!! وپستهای نامعقول بذارن)

آرزومیکنم همونطور که همه ی بچه ها درشرایط مساوی تحصیل نمیکنن پس شرایط کنکور هم واسه ی همه یکسان تاثیر بذاره تاحداقل  یه کوچولو عدالت برقرار بشه.

مرسی

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام...
> 
> راستش تردید داشتم پست بذارم...
> 
> ولی وقتی کامنت آقا جواد رو خوندم خیلی ناراحت شدم...
> 
> امیدوارم باتلاشتون معدلتون جبران بشه وامسال حتما به هدفتون برسین.
> 
> بله واقعا شرایط تحصیل دانش آموزان باهم خیلی فرق میکنه...
> ...


وقتی خوندن درس برات مث غذاخوردن باشه :Yahoo (4): معلومه سطحت بالاهست

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام...
> 
> راستش تردید داشتم پست بذارم...
> 
> ولی وقتی کامنت آقا جواد رو خوندم خیلی ناراحت شدم...
> 
> امیدوارم باتلاشتون معدلتون جبران بشه وامسال حتما به هدفتون برسین.
> 
> بله واقعا شرایط تحصیل دانش آموزان باهم خیلی فرق میکنه...
> ...


همین معدل شما رتبه تقریبا 1200 تو آموزش و پرورش میاره یعنی اگه تو کنکور رتبتون زیر 1000 بشه تاثیر قطعی باعث میشه رتبتون بدتر شه
امیدوارم که تاثیر مثبت شه ولی احتمال قطعی هم هست

----------


## zahra2017

دستتون درد نکنه من به اکثرشون پیام یا ایمیل دادم. شنبه هم اوناییشون که تونستم رو زنگ میزنم.

----------


## Mariyana

اينستا و شماره تلفن با شماره خودم خونواده پيام دادم
نتيجه نهايي كي اعلام ميشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اينستا و شماره تلفن با شماره خودم خونواده پيام دادم
> نتيجه نهايي كي اعلام ميشه؟


باید اعضای شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تشکیل جلسه بدن و تصمیم گیری کن که نهایتا تا *آخر شهریور ماه* تشکیل جلسه میدن و تکلیف *میزان و نحوه تاثیر* سوابق تحصیلی در نتیجه کنکور 96 مشخص میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## iamshakh

امیدوارم قطعی بشه که به کسانی که درس خوندن و میخونن ضرر نشه.

----------


## iamshakh

> ازون موقع هرچی دارم فکر میکنم که جوابتو چی بدم،اما زبون در وصفت عاجزه
> 
> بله درسته،هرکسی یه نظری داره و این نظر شخصی شماست


لازم نیست جوابی بدی وقتی حرفی برای گفتن مقابل عدالت نداری.

----------


## iamshakh

> صحیح


ایتجا نمون برو درس بخون تا قبول بشی

----------


## mpaarshin

> امیدوارم قطعی بشه که به کسانی که درس خوندن و میخونن ضرر نشه.


خب معدل بالا داشتن دليل بر درسخون بودن نيست چه معدل بالاييها كه رتبشون به بي نهايت ميل ميكنه و چه معدل پايينايي كه رتبشون زير ٥٠٠ هستش فقط اگه قطعي شه كسي به هر دليلي نمرات خوبي كسب نكرده هيچوقت با زحمات بسيار بسيار زيادتر از شما هيچوقت به چيزي كه ميخواد نميرسه تاثير فقط مثبت

----------


## mpaarshin

​روزاي حساسي رو داريم سپري ميكنيم بيكار نشينين

----------


## pouyasadeghi

عزیزان من مثبته بخدا مثبته 
یه قانون وقتی سال قبل به مسخره بودنش پی بردن تا 96 که نظام فعلی تمام شه هستش
درضمن به فرض قطعی باشه از الان با ازمون ازمایشی که میری جلو پایه ات رو سوم انتخاب کن دی برو امتحان بده

----------


## mpaarshin

> عزیزان من مثبته بخدا مثبته 
> یه قانون وقتی سال قبل به مسخره بودنش پی بردن تا 96 که نظام فعلی تمام شه هستش
> درضمن به فرض قطعی باشه از الان با ازمون ازمایشی که میری جلو پایه ات رو سوم انتخاب کن دی برو امتحان بده


ترمیم کشکه اصلا تاثیر نمیدن ما رفتیم حتی نمرات دیپکد هم عوض نشده حقمونم پریده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> حالا فکر کردی اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه تو حتما پزشکی قبول میشی تو داری خودتو گول میزنی تو مال کنکور نیستی عزیزم 
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


والا... ب نظ من کسی ک دغدغش کنکور باشه خودش رو وارد این حواشی نمیکنه...  
دوستان واقع بین باشید.  هر اتفاقی که بیوفته کنکور سرنوشت سازه نه معدل...

----------


## The.Best

up

----------


## mpaarshin

> والا... ب نظ من کسی ک دغدغش کنکور باشه خودش رو وارد این حواشی نمیکنه...  
> دوستان واقع بین باشید.  هر اتفاقی که بیوفته کنکور سرنوشت سازه نه معدل...


برای معدل بالاها حتما کنکور سرنوشت سازه ولی واسه معدل پایینا قطعا معدل سرنوشت سازه

----------


## Hellion

استارتر عزیز تا وقتی یادمه درگیر این حواشی بوده. .
حالا خودت درگیری بقیه رو هم درگیر نکن داداشم. .
بین دو تا تست بیشتر بزن تا سالای عمرت تلف نشه اینطوری

----------


## fafaflh

جان ما 96 بزنین مثبت گناه من چیه سال دیپلم  به خاطر  یه سری مسایل همزمان  هم دروس  تخصصی  سال سوم ریاضی پاس کردم هم دروس انسانیو     عجب غلطی کردیما حالا  اگه قطعی بشه چیکار کنم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## JoKeR

سال 94 رتبم شد حدود 190 هزار (البته درست یادم نمیاد شاید 109 هزار)
سال 95 با درصد های مشابه وحتی کمتر رتبم شد 43 هزار.
معدل کتبیم زیر 15 هست!

اینایی که میگن برین تست بزنین و وقتتون رو تلف نکنید اینا مطمئنن معدلشون بالاست و نمیخوان پیگیر باشید!
تاثیر معدل رو من دیدم و میدونم چه بلایی سرتون میاره.
با یه پیامک و تماس چند دقیقه چیزی ازتون کم نمیشه ... از من که گذشت .. فرقی به حال من نمیکنه شمایید که چوب یه طرح مضخرف رو میخورید.

پاینده باشید...

----------


## bbehzad

پس این ترمیم چیه

----------


## JoKeR

ترمیم  در واقع آخرین راه و درواقع بدترین راهه...کلی باید تشریحی خوند و در آخر بازم تقلب و تصحیح سلیقه ای و و و و...

در حال حاظر اموزش پرورش درگیر پیاده سازی نظام جدیده.... وضعیت بحدی پیچیده شده که خودشونم ازش سر درنمیارن.

قانونی که برای تاثیر سوابق در مجلس تصویب شد برای نظام جدید کارایی نداره و باید دوباره تصحیح بشه جالبش اینکه با نظام قدیم هم تطابق نداره و همون طور که دیدیدم باطل شد و باطل هم میمونه.

باید پیگیر شد همونطور که ما در سال 94 برای کنکور 95 پیگیر بودیم....

----------


## Chandler Bing

تف تو این زندگی 
 نتایج هم اومد و تاثیر هنوز بلاتکلیفه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mpaarshin

آپ

----------


## mpaarshin

*2- داوطلبان دارای معدل‌های 19 به‌بالا و حتی 20 هم در مقایسه با داوطلبانی که سوابق تحصیلی برای آن‌ها اعمال نمی‌شود (دیپلمه‌های قبل از سال 84 یا دیپلمه‌های ریاضی که قصد شرکت در کنکور تجربی را دارند و...) در کسب رتبه‌های خوب جهت قبولی در رشته‌های پر طرفدار متضرر خواهند شد. به عبارتی تاثیر قطعی معدل فقط به‌نفع کسانی است که معدلی برای تاثیر در کنکور ندارند! یا با یاری تقلب به معدلی بالاتر از لیاقت علمی خود دست پیدا کرده‌اند.
نتایج عجیب و ناکامی بسیاری از داوطلبان کنکور93 (با وجود کسب درصدهای عالی در کنکور) آفتی دیگر را برای نظام آموزش و پرورش‌مان به‌بار آورد و آن‌هم اقدام به اخذ مدرک دیپلم مجدد در رشته‌های کاردانش و فنی‌و‌حرفه‌ای بود( بحث در رابطه با شرایط و ضوابط این مورد و اثرات سوء آن فرصتی دیگر می‌طلبد).
*

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

عاپ

----------


## fatemeh96

دقیقا باید چیکار کنیم؟
به کجا بگیم؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

من هرجی یادمه شما داری همین کارارو میکنی.مگه امسال مثبت نشد پس چرا بازم درگیر کنکوری؟؟
دوباره خودتو به این حاشیه ها نکشون.بخون داداش من.خدا بزرگه

----------


## mpaarshin

> من هرجی یادمه شما داری همین کارارو میکنی.مگه امسال مثبت نشد پس چرا بازم درگیر کنکوری؟؟
> دوباره خودتو به این حاشیه ها نکشون.بخون داداش من.خدا بزرگه


کار خیره داداش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

تاثیر واسه 96 چی شد خبر ندارم؟! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mpaarshin

> تاثیر واسه 96 چی شد خبر ندارم؟!


نه فعلا

----------

